# Looking for RP partners



## Spitfir.3 (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi there! I am somewhat new to FA and am looking to roleplay with like minded individuals 

I prefer one on one roleplays! Group roleplays get confusing for me and I get lost :')))

I am kink friendly! but I do have hard and soft limits for rps. 

If we are rping smut or romance I will only rp those genres with people who are +18 only!

In the past I roleplayed as bio wolves (like actual wolves, not typical 'furries') and would love to do a rp like that! But I would also love to try a traditional furry rp! 

I am open to most genres, and am also open to lit or script! I'd rather not rp through the forums since I don't really know how to use them all that well, but we can discuss that later! 

A bit about me..

I am a 21 year old female, I live in the US and have six cats! I have a plethora of OCs which I will try to update regularly. docs.google.com: OCS  here's the link to my oc list. 

Sometimes I will be a little late with replies due to work! I hope to hear from some of you soon <3


----------



## Yonell flow (Feb 6, 2019)

hi ^^ and welcome to FA
quick question, when rp-ing, do you prefer short posts or longer multi-sentenced paragraphs ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Feb 6, 2019)

*WELCOME!! *(to FA) Whaddya boyin’?


----------



## Spitfir.3 (Feb 6, 2019)

Yonell flow said:


> hi ^^ and welcome to FA
> quick question, when rp-ing, do you prefer short posts or longer multi-sentenced paragraphs ?


Thank you! I usually prefer longer multi-sentences paragraphs.


----------



## Spitfir.3 (Feb 6, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *WELCOME!! *(to FA) Whaddya boyin’?


THANKS! I’m not sure what boyin’ means But I’m doing okay! How are you?


----------



## SoFloJojo (Feb 6, 2019)

Hello! Hopefully you'll enjoy your time here, I'm more than interested in doing an RP with you. I've mostly roleplayed slice of life stuff as well as some fantasy scenarios (as well as plenty of smut as well :3), if I pique your interest feel free to PM me.


----------



## Spitfir.3 (Feb 6, 2019)

SoFloJojo said:


> Hello! Hopefully you'll enjoy your time here, I'm more than interested in doing an RP with you. I've mostly roleplayed slice of life stuff as well as some fantasy scenarios (as well as plenty of smut as well :3), if I pique your interest feel free to PM me.


I’ll definitely shoot you a PM! And I’ve mostly done slice of life and fantasy as well. (Smut included)


----------



## Thehoneybutter (Feb 6, 2019)

Six cats, wow your puuuuuuuurrfect for this!

I'll see myself out....


----------



## Spitfir.3 (Feb 7, 2019)

Thehoneybutter said:


> Six cats, wow your puuuuuuuurrfect for this!
> 
> I'll see myself out....


:'))))) Probably the best reply I have received!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Feb 7, 2019)

Spitfir.3 said:


> THANKS! I’m not sure what boyin’ means But I’m doing okay! How are you?


Just a reference to an old game that may or may not have been ported to nearly every console I can think of (a game other than Skyrim)

Anyways, I’ve got a character for every kitty you have (which is 6) for an array of variety, if that’s what you’re lookin’ for, ranging from: Shockingly fluffy, shockingly fuzzy, too cute for school, too punch-happy for school, Red and generally Rathy, and Pink and also generally Rathy


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 7, 2019)

Spitfir.3 said:


> Hi there! I am somewhat new to FA and am looking to roleplay with like minded individuals
> 
> I prefer one on one roleplays! Group roleplays get confusing for me and I get lost :')))
> 
> ...


Hello there! I love to tp and I have plenty of free time, so if you want a rp mate just send me a message :3


----------



## Yonell flow (Feb 7, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> Hello there! I love to tp and I have plenty of free time, so if you want a rp mate just send me a message :3



just pointing out ( to prevent any issue, but i trust your ability to be responsible ) that you should always check the age on people's profile ^^
no smut for you yet ivory, but soon, soon enough


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 7, 2019)

Yonell flow said:


> just pointing out ( to prevent any issue, but i trust your ability to be responsible ) that you should always check the age on people's profile ^^
> no smut for you yet ivory, but soon, soon enough


What? She said that she does roleplays. But if the roleplay has to be NSFW she will do it with a 18+ person. What's the problem? I like to do normal roleplays, and anyways I'm gay so I don't want that in any case.


----------



## Yonell flow (Feb 7, 2019)

that was what i understood too don't worry, i just made sure that no issue would occur that's all
by the way that profile pic is just adorable \^w^/


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 7, 2019)

Yonell flow said:


> that was what i understood too don't worry, i just made sure that no issue would occur that's all


Alright. Don't worry ^^


----------



## Spitfir.3 (Feb 7, 2019)

I always double check for ages! I don’t mind role playing with minors as long as the theme doesnt include smut!


----------



## Spitfir.3 (Feb 7, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Just a reference to an old game that may or may not have been ported to nearly every console I can think of (a game other than Skyrim)
> 
> Anyways, I’ve got a character for every kitty you have (which is 6) for an array of variety, if that’s what you’re lookin’ for, ranging from: Shockingly fluffy, shockingly fuzzy, too cute for school, too punch-happy for school, Red and generally Rathy, and Pink and also generally Rathy


Lol! I love it!!!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Feb 7, 2019)

Spitfir.3 said:


> Lol! I love it!!!


They’re all exclusively Anthro, however


----------



## Spitfir.3 (Feb 7, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 7, 2019)

u want to rp im down (yes ik im 16 dont remind me) i do get busy with school sometimes but idc what u want to rp about


----------



## Spitfir.3 (Feb 7, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> u want to rp im down (yes ik im 16 dont remind me) i do get busy with school sometimes but idc what u want to rp about


I would be down for any roleplay really... I get busy with work, so I understand!


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 7, 2019)

Spitfir.3 said:


> I would be down for any roleplay really... I get busy with work, so I understand!


hmu we can figure out something


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 7, 2019)

Spitfir.3 said:


> I would be down for any roleplay really... I get busy with work, so I understand!


check your inbox i sent someting


----------



## Gaitsu (Feb 11, 2019)

If you're still looking for rp partners, I'm always down. I've got so many characters to choose from, I can't really keep track of them all sometimes, but if you give me a description of what you're looking for, I can usually remember them if they fit in.


----------



## reid minnich (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm interested if the members can write a complete sentence


----------



## Spitfir.3 (Feb 11, 2019)

Gaitsu said:


> If you're still looking for rp partners, I'm always down. I've got so many characters to choose from, I can't really keep track of them all sometimes, but if you give me a description of what you're looking for, I can usually remember them if they fit in.


Message me!


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 16, 2019)

I would truly love to role play with you with all my feathery being.


----------



## silverwuffamute (Feb 17, 2019)

These sound like fun topics to discuss, if you would like to continue, all you gotta do is ping me or dm me


----------



## Akuno Meshitukai (Feb 22, 2019)

Spitfir.3 said:


> Hi there! I am somewhat new to FA and am looking to roleplay with like minded individuals
> 
> I prefer one on one roleplays! Group roleplays get confusing for me and I get lost :')))
> 
> ...


Hey! Don’t know if your still looking for partners, but I’m up for a good rp.
I have two sonas which I use primarily. 
One male the other female.
I also have plenty of Ocs if that is preferred. If your interested let me know


----------



## shadowangely (Mar 1, 2019)

hiya im interested in doing a M x F RP on discord, but i was wondering, for the anthro RP can my character be a demon for does he have to be an anthro ? if so we can do a feral RP with my boy here sta.sh: Wolf Faolan Quick Ref
or i can use him as an anthro :3 you can pick any of your characters


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

I would like to as well


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Mar 12, 2019)

Hmm, something isn’t right... not in the slightest.


----------



## LusaLupine (Mar 13, 2019)

Spitfir.3 said:


> Hi there! I am somewhat new to FA and am looking to roleplay with like minded individuals
> 
> I prefer one on one roleplays! Group roleplays get confusing for me and I get lost :')))
> 
> ...


Hi, if you are still looking for people to rp with I would love to.  I've never done an anthro or feral rp before, but if you want, I will give it a try. Just please let me know how you rp on the forums with people if you want to rp.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Mar 13, 2019)

LusaLupine said:


> Hi, if you are still looking for people to rp with I would love to.  I've never done an anthro or feral rp before, but if you want, I will give it a try. Just please let me know how you rp on the forums with people if you want to rp.


They’re gone, that account is deleted and I don’t know why


----------



## LusaLupine (Mar 14, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> They’re gone, that account is deleted and I don’t know why


Oh. Well thanks for telling me.


----------



## Gaitsu (Mar 23, 2019)

When I was talking to them, they had to go into the hospital for stuff. Never realized they had deleted here, thanks for the heads up.


----------

